# what is the price of " AK-47" in pak? /where i can buy it?



## Rocky rock

_Hello mate's. i wanna buy AK-47  for my brother wedding not for any wrong purpose... where i can buy it and how much is the price of both Russian and chinese made... because i couldn't find related info on Google...

Need you suggestion!

Thanks!





_


----------



## Burhan Wani

I will not recommend you to buy AK47 it is banned in pakistan although if you are resident of KP,FATA and baluchistan you can easily find a dealer. But I am against to waste your bullets for wrong purpose and it is extremely dangerous to fire especially on wedding celebration. Try 9mm or 12 gauge avoid 7.65 or 5.56 etc calibers.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Only idiots fire automatic weapons in cities... and idiots ask about buying weapons on a forum such as this... to buy an AK you would first have to get a NPB License or permit... and than buy it from some dealer in your city///..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only idiots fire automatic weapons in cities... and idiots ask about buying weapons on a forum such as this... to buy an AK you would first have to get a NPB License or permit... and than buy it from some dealer in your city///..


A descent reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

engineer saad said:


> I will not recommend you to buy AK47 it is banned in pakistan although if you are resident of KP,FATA and baluchistan you can easily find a dealer. But I am against to waste your bullets for wrong purpose and it is extremely dangerous to fire especially on wedding celebration. Try 9mm or 12 gauge avoid 7.65 or 5.56 etc calibers.


--
firing aks in wedding .. 
we do have some cases in nerth india but ak is way to high


----------



## Burhan Wani

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> firing aks in wedding ..
> we do have some cases in nerth india but ak is way to high


Hmm AK is extremely ohsum to create noise as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

engineer saad said:


> Hmm AK is extremely ohsum to create noise as well.


--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

engineer saad said:


> I will not recommend you to buy AK47 it is banned in pakistan although if you are resident of KP,FATA and baluchistan you can easily find a dealer. But I am against to waste your bullets for wrong purpose and it is extremely dangerous to fire especially on wedding celebration. Try 9mm or 12 gauge avoid 7.65 or 5.56 etc calibers.



Well I do live in "KSA" for now. But in pak we are doing wedding in our village so we will fire far from village and incident happens where people drink and then they do all these things here in our family drink is not allowed so will do this with eyes open..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only idiots fire automatic weapons in cities... and idiots ask about buying weapons on a forum such as this... to buy an AK you would first have to get a NPB License or permit... and than buy it from some dealer in your city///..



With due respect bro.. I am not an idiot or some illiterate I know all the aspects and we will not fire in city we are doing it in village near our farms. And drink is not allowed on our side so we goona do this with full active mind.. and I have license just wanna know the price.. and dealers in Sargodha don't have AK's...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Rocky rock said:


> Well I do live in "KSA" for now. But in pak we are doing wedding in our village so we will fire far from village and incident happens where people drink and then they do all these things here in our family drink is not allowed so will do this with eyes open..!


If you are a resident of sargodha you can get AK easily or you can hire a Firing groups.Still it is very dangerous. 
"In the case of a bullet fired at a precisely vertical angle (something extremely difficult for a human being to duplicate), the bullet would tumble, lose its spin, and fall at a much slower speed due to terminal velocity and is therefore rendered less than lethal on impact. However, if a bullet is fired upward at a non-vertical angle (a far more probable possibility), it will maintain its spin and will reach a high enough speed to be lethal on impact. Because of this potentiality, firing a gun into the air is illegal in most states, and even in the states that it is legal, it is not recommended by the police"
MythBusters Episode 50: Bullets Fired Up
Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rocky rock

Lmao... come on bro... stop this physics formula.. we ar3 just goona fire towards our "zameen" so no danger on that sid3... just help me out in price and dealer..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

First and foremost before we begin.

Give us proof of your permit.
Then we may go ahead.


----------



## l'ingénieur

go to amazon and try to buy it from there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

l'ingénieur said:


> go to amazon and try to buy it from there


Toy Ak 47


----------



## rockstarIN

engineer saad said:


> I will not recommend you to buy AK47 it is banned in pakistan





ISN'T NATIONAL EMBALM ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstarIN said:


> ISN'T NATIONAL EMBALM ?



Its not banned.. unless you have a PB permit...


----------



## Zaalim

Sissies on the forum.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaalim said:


> Sissies on the forum.



??? not firing in populated urban areas makes you a sissy?


----------



## Zaalim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ??? not firing in populated urban areas makes you a sissy?



Well the guy is saying he will be firing on his own property, so there's nothing wrong with that. I never fired anything in the city.

Anyways I'm kind of suspicious of the OP. He's having trouble finding a Kalshnikov in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaalim said:


> Well the guy is saying he will be firing on his own property, so there's nothing wrong with that. I never fired anything in the city.
> 
> Anyways I'm kind of suspicious of the OP. He's having trouble finding a Kalshnikov in Pakistan?



I guess hes an expat...


----------



## Burhan Wani

rockstarIN said:


> ISN'T NATIONAL EMBALM ?


Best choice for Mujahideen Not for civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furqanusafzai

just go through ur social circle in village,somebody will know some local dealer,trust me there is always one.May be in Punjab it is too hard,but here in KP,we ask some one and are delivered in home.Almost every home do have an AK! :p which is way very bad,but is kind of tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

furqanusafzai said:


> just go through ur social circle in village,somebody will know some local dealer,trust me there is always one.May be in Punjab it is too hard,but here in KP,we ask some one and are delivered in home.Almost every home do have an AK! :p which is way very bad,but is kind of tradition.



It is not hard in Punjab either. My family has 4. I don't know about other areas in Punjab, but in South Punjab very easy. Pathans from KPK also deliver to my city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

This clip from Lord of War tells about AK 47


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soumitra said:


> This clip from Lord of War tells about AK 47



Oh my GOD...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Oh my GOD...



You can watch youtube Mari janni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaalim said:


> You can watch youtube Mari janni?



Nah.. ive seen that movie...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Soumitra said:


> This clip from Lord of War tells about AK 47


Brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## Soumitra

Selous said:


> Brought tears to my eyes...


Do you own one?


----------



## Selous

Soumitra said:


> Do you own one?


Unfortunately no...AK is not allowed in South Africa.


----------



## Winchester

I just want to put it out there 
I am a Pakistani and have never touched a gun in my life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Selous

Winchester said:


> I just want to put it out there
> I am a Pakistani and have never touched a gun in my life


La hawla wala quwata illah billah...treason I say

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

Chinese will cost you 90k and russian will cost you 130k here in Peshawar
Slightly used will cost you 50 to 60k chinese and 80 90k russian.


----------



## Selous

Want a wedding to remember ? Buy a shotgun and fill some shells up with a mixture of powder and primers and bang away. Maza aa jayga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Selous said:


> Want a wedding to remember ? Buy a shotgun and fill some shells up with a mixture of powder and primers and bang away. Maza aa jayga.


I suggested him 9mm or gauge 12 check post#2.


----------



## Selous

engineer saad said:


> I suggested him 9mm or gauge 12 check post#2.


bhai saab...if he actually follows my advise then he won't have hands after the first shot  shadi hospital me hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Selous said:


> Want a wedding to remember ? Buy a shotgun and fill some shells up with a mixture of powder and primers and bang away. Maza aa jayga.



Well "Selous" I very well understood your idea.. Thanks but no thanks.. I would recommend you to try it..


----------



## Rocky rock

Guy's I spent my whole life in k.s.a so that's why I don't have much contacts about this system... I know it's kind easy for guy's who are living in pak.. but I am going for my elder brother wedding so I don't know from where to buy it and how much it would cost me.. I know I am not goona find Ak in local gun market of sargodha..


----------



## Rocky rock

karakoram said:


> Chinese will cost you 90k and russian will cost you 130k here in Peshawar
> Slightly used will cost you 50 to 60k chinese and 80 90k russian.



Thanks Sir. Can you please provide any contact who can supply me this gun. I am ready to pay 5 to 10k extra but I want genuine gun not of "dara" market..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Rocky rock said:


> Guy's I spent my whole life in k.s.a so that's why I don't have much contacts about this system... I know it's kind easy for guy's who are living in pak.. but I am going for my elder brother wedding so I don't know from where to buy it and how much it would cost me.. I know I am not goona find Ak in local gun market of sargodha..


Like others have already said, you'll need to get in touch with dealers or ask around and find a reliable seller, depends on your location. Maybe ask your elder brother or his friends/ social circle.
Also, be careful and try not to get involved with illegal stuff from dodgy sellers.

If you only want one for a bit of wedding firing, you can find semi-auto (civilian legal without too much hassle) copies or triple-2s (around 35k rs or less) from your local (gun) markets, but I'd advise you to be careful if you do that, a lot of those weapons are prone to a lot of issues. But if you do find a reliable and proper triple-2 type weapon, it's great.

Again, I emphasize, be careful and cautious - losing a body part for the sake of a few boom booms on a wedding is not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Rocky rock said:


> _Hello mate's. i wanna buy AK-47  for my brother wedding not for any wrong purpose... where i can buy it and how much is the price of both Russian and chinese made... because i couldn't find related info on Google...
> 
> Need you suggestion!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




get some fire crackers dude .. you can lit the sky bright !


----------



## Hyperion

Well..... it's a dangerous weapon, needs extreme caution and self-discipline......... above all else, you need to be trained from your childhood how to respect weapons and at the same time life of others....... my recommendation to you, stay away from it, as it's a very difficult weapon to handle, almost impossible to get a license for, and you can easily make some mistake and end up on wrong side of the law. There is no coming back, even after making one silly mistake with it.



Rocky rock said:


> _Hello mate's. i wanna buy AK-47  for my brother wedding not for any wrong purpose... where i can buy it and how much is the price of both Russian and chinese made... because i couldn't find related info on Google...
> 
> Need you suggestion!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Rocky rock said:


> _Hello mate's. i wanna buy AK-47  for my brother wedding not for any wrong purpose... where i can buy it and how much is the price of both Russian and chinese made... because i couldn't find related info on Google...
> 
> Need you suggestion!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



You want to buy a fully automatic weapon, for marriage. Sounds amazing.

I cant believe where the Pak going even. And people even telling him the prices and illegal dealer, and even some are elite members, where is national security apparatus.

BTW, @allIndians, I want to buy INSAS for my b'day, where to buy, army cantonment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaku1 said:


> You want to buy a fully automatic weapon, for marriage. Sounds amazing.
> 
> I cant believe where the Pak going even. And people even telling him the prices and illegal dealer, where is national security apparatus.
> 
> BTW, @allIndians, I want to buy INSAS for my b'day, where to buy, army cantonment.


Rofl. Even your country's PM contact illegal dealers. Please contact MOD  I mean you aren't washed in milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

engineer saad said:


> Rofl. Even your country's PM contact illegal dealers. Please contact MOD  I mean you aren't washed in milk.
> View attachment 162430


Lol, it will be an army function. Or success of procurement program for forces.

I can tell you, if someone asking for weapon, so openly, in a open forum. The next thing will be, IB or NIA knocking its door.


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaku1 said:


> Lol, it will be an army function. Or success of procurement program for forces.
> 
> I can tell you, if someone asking for weapon, so openly, in a open forum. The next thing will be, IB or NIA knocking its door.


An army Function,  hats off,
A PM of a country pray Glock pistols.
Your army functions are extremely well organised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

engineer saad said:


> An army Function,  hats off,
> A PM of a country pray Glock pistols.
> Your army functions are extremely well organised.



Yes, we have. Not like yours, that weapon selling in "Subji Mandi".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Check out the nearest super market, i heard there is a promotion going on for AK 47..... Buy 2 get 1 free......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Check out the nearest super market, i heard there is a promotion going on for AK 47..... Buy 2 get 1 free......


did I get the 40% coupon on flipkart?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

kaku1 said:


> Yes, we have. Not like yours, that weapon selling in "Subji Mandi".


It is better to use glock and Aks compared to pray em.


----------



## Rocky rock

i am telling you guys again and again... I don't have any bad intention I know I can buy other gun easily else than Ak but I want a unique gun coz every buddy don't have AK.. and I am goona use it for wedding and will keep it for my self protection.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Rocky rock said:


> i am telling you guys again and again... I don't have any bad intention I know I can buy other gun easily else than Ak but I want a unique gun coz every buddy don't have AK.. and I am goona use it for wedding and will keep it for my self protection.


 Ak 47 for self protection


----------



## Selous

Rocky rock said:


> i am telling you guys again and again... I don't have any bad intention I know I can buy other gun easily else than Ak but I want a unique gun coz every buddy don't have AK.. and I am goona use it for wedding and will keep it for my self protection.


Brother if you want a unique gun then have a beautiful double gun or a combination gun made for yourself. I am sure that many Pakistani gunsmiths are capable of making them. You can use it for self defence and hunting. As for the AK being unique in Pakistan...umm not really
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Since it's for celebrating the wedding, don't forget to buy gold bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Selous said:


> Brother if you want a unique gun then have a beautiful double gun or a combination gun made for yourself. I am sure that many Pakistani gunsmiths are capable of making them. You can use it for self defence and hunting. As for the AK being unique in Pakistan...umm not really
> .
> View attachment 162734


Shotgun is easily available even he can get semi automatic shotgns like, benelli,Sarsilmaz,baikal, etc


----------



## Selous

engineer saad said:


> Shotgun is easily available even he can get semi automatic shotgns like, benelli,Sarsilmaz,baikal, etc


Are any custom made shotguns and rifles like the one in the pic made in Pakistan ? I really prefer those works of art to benellis etc.


----------



## marbella

one can have licence to hold ak47... wow...


----------



## Selous

marbella said:


> one can have licence to hold ak47... wow...


Man in the tribal areas people have anti aircraft guns and automatic grenade launchers and no license.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Selous said:


> Are any custom made shotguns and rifles like the one in the pic made in Pakistan ? I really prefer those works of art to benellis etc.


POF is making Sarsimaz shotguns but you cannot compare them with banelli and baikal.


----------



## Selous

engineer saad said:


> POF is making Sarsimaz shotguns but you cannot compare them with banelli and baikal.


What about the handmade decorated types ? Are they made in Pakistan ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Selous said:


> What about the handmade decorated types ? Are they made in Pakistan ?


Yes they are, there are alot of local manufacturers but i will not recommend them, because for good performance, gun should be well engineered and designed by numerically controlled equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilesh Singh

engineer saad said:


> Rofl. Even your country's PM contact illegal dealers. Please contact MOD  I mean you aren't washed in milk.
> View attachment 162430


First of all if you know in Hindu religion we worship weapon,machinery or anything made of iron...........Again please don't go in religion bashing about you hindu worship this and that i am just stating the fact. MODI attended this puja/function with the army for the same festival, there is nothing out of ordinary at-least to us Indians because we also do the same thing.

Now on the topic you people are discussing and telling each other in Pakistan where to buy weapon, seems like some body in India going to haat/Mandi to buy vegetables. I don't know man is it so easy to get ak-47 or all of you are just pulling the legs of people like us. Do the internal police dept. or any agency in Pakistan will not act on you people of divulging such dangerous statement on the forum.But one thing i will tell you Pakistan never stop to amaze people like me.......


----------



## Burhan Wani

Nilesh Singh said:


> First of all if you know in Hindu religion we worship weapon,machinery or anything made of iron...........Again please don't go in religion bashing about you hindu worship this and that i am just stating the fact. MODI attended this puja/function with the army for the same festival, there is nothing out of ordinary at-least to us Indians because we also do the same thing.
> 
> Now on the topic you people are discussing and telling each other in Pakistan where to buy weapon, seems like some body in India going to haat/Mandi to buy vegetables. I don't know man is it so easy to get ak-47 or all of you are just pulling the legs of people like us. Do the internal police dept. or any agency in Pakistan will not act on you people of divulging such dangerous statement on the forum.But one thing i will tell you Pakistan never stop to amaze people like me.......


 it is our forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Rocky rock said:


> i am telling you guys again and again... I don't have any bad intention I know I can buy other gun easily else than Ak but I want a unique gun coz every buddy don't have AK.. and I am goona use it for wedding and will keep it for my self protection.



Firstly, its not about good or bad intention, its about legality or illegality. Someone can murder anyone, and say my intentions was not wrong.

@waz, @Jungibaaz Can you please close this thread, this is not standard of this site. Actually this thread is boggling my mind, that where even Pak going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

kaku1 said:


> Firstly, its not about good or bad intention, its about legality or illegality. Someone can murder anyone, and say my intentions was not wrong.
> 
> @waz, @Jungibaaz Can you please close this thread, this is not standard of this site. Actually this thread is boggling my mind, that where even Pak going?



You're right about this thread. I agree that purchasing an assault rifle for a wedding , is just plain strange. The bottom line is, Pakistan has enough AK's, it's time to use the pen.....In actual fact I'm all for a complete weapons ban for several years until the terrorism threat is eliminated. But it's a constitutional thing.


----------

